# Question about covering up murder evidence in this scenario.



## ironpony (Oct 12, 2016)

For my story, basically the main character, a cop, uses unorthodox methods to find out the truth about who the leader of a gang is that is responsible for the crimes that have been happening.  He blackmails an ex-computer hacker into hacking into some people's personal information and email so he can find out who they have been communicating with.  He then gets the hacker to hack into a certain person's email and personal information that he believes may be the leader.

The MC decides to follow the leader around on his own time to see if the leader will do anything to confirm his suspicions.  He is using a parabolic microphone to listen in on the leader's conversations. with others.  He overhears the leader talking to another man, about how he found out that someone has been hacking his personal information, and that they think it might be the mole they have, in the police department, since the mole has been uncooperative lately.

The call the mole by his name, and the MC recognizes the name and now know that one of the cop's he works with is a mole for the villains.  The villain gets in his car and drives off, and the MC follows, not being able to hear what the villain is saying over the phone, through his mic, since the car is driving.

The MC follows the villain to a place in the city with no surveillance cameras.  He waits to see what the villain will do next.  Other gang members then arrive at the location, creating a perimeter around the MC and boxing him in.  The MC runs and hides, as the gang goes after him.  A gunfight ensues, and the police mole shows up.  The MC sees him with a gun in his hand and opens fire on the mole, before the mole can possibly shoot him.  The MC chose to shoot him in a split second reaction of fear and self defense, since he is in a firefight with the gang.

The MC manages to drive the other gang members away with his gun fire, and they all take off, once they see that their mole is dead as well.   The MC doesn't want to let his police department know that he was there and that he shot the mole.  Cause the way he discovered the gang leader, was by blackmailing the hacker, so the MC knows, that he cannot be a part of the case, since he has now violated the gang leader's fourth amendment rights, through the hacking.

The MC could report it lie, saying he was there on his time by pure coincidence.  But there is a good chance later that the hacking crime could come to light.  So the MC wants to erase any evidence of him being there, in case the truth comes out, and he cannot be on the case anymore cause he would be a tainted witness if he does.

So the MC has to erase all physical evidence of him being there, in case the truth comes out now, in the investigation of the homicide of the mole.  So in that case, what could the MC do to erase that he was there?  I thought if him driving up to the body in his car, putting the body in the trunk and leaving.  But after asking for opinions, other people didn't buy that he would take the risk of taking a dead body with him in fleeing the scene.  So if he logically has to leave the body, what would he do to cover up him being there, before other police are called there?

Modern investigation technology and forensics is so good nowadays that it would be tough for him to erase him being there.  What could he do, if anyone knows?  Thanks for any input.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 12, 2016)

Just the thought of him walking around and stooping over, carefully choosing the bullets and bullet casings that can be traced back to him (while wearing gloves because he has to pick up each one and squint at it), boggles the mind, LOL.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah I know, this is the problem lol. Perhaps I could write it so that he is about to pull his gun out, so he can be ready to shoot, and one of the gang members comes up behind him and wrestles his gun away from him, and then he takes that gang member's gun and shoots at the others, and uses one of their own guns?  Or I could write so that he shoots the mole cop first, and just fires too shots.  He then hears the other gang members coming, and then thinks ahead, and knows he doesn't want to get any more of his bullets on the property.  So he takes the dead mole's gun, and uses that gun for the rest of the gun fight, along with the dead mole's pistol magazines for reloading.  Is that better?  He would then have to dig his own bullets out of the dead mole's body though, without getting any of his own DNA on the body.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 12, 2016)

After reading all that, I'd say it would be easier just to have him sneak up behind the guy and suffocate him with a plastic Wal-Mart bag. Or even Target. That might add a bit of levity, or at least a touch of irony.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 12, 2016)

you mean the MC sneak up behind the mole?


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 12, 2016)

ironpony said:


> you mean the MC sneak up behind the mole?



It might muddy the plot lines to kill somebody else; it would probably be best that he stick with killing the mole, I would think.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, I only wanted the mole to die, otherwise the plot could become muddied.  I just wanted the MC to get the rest of his back so he would fire a few shots at them to get them to go away, or something.  What if he killed the mole first, and then used his gun so that way, the only bullets that were fired from the MC's gun are in the mole's body?


----------

